# FAITH What Is It?



## Jeff D (Jan 23, 2015)

This word Faith is one I'm presently studying. While it can be said to be a very big part of the foundation that defines Christianity, there seems to be a great deal of misunderstanding of it among Christians. 

It's mentioned some 95 times in the OT. 273 in the NT. 
Romans & Hebrews lead in the number of times mentioning it. Hebrews 11:1 gives us a clear definition of it. 

Am I wrong when I get the sense that Paul's use may give at times a nuance to the definition found in Hebrews ? 
I see that it is listed as a feminine noun but it's use at times seems to resist this classification? 

I'm dealing with some that believe faith is power that at a certain level can make things happen. Such as healing. Which most of us here know is not Scriptural.
It is my belief that a Scriptural understanding of this word is of the greatest importance. I'm hoping to increase my understanding of it. So that I may more readily communicate to others. 

Keeping in my mind my prior questions, I ask what is Biblical based Faith ? Please give scripture to back any point made. 


His faithful & loving servant, standing in His truth, only by His grace....Jeff D


----------



## KeithW (Jan 23, 2015)

Understanding the Scriptural definition of faith is near and dear to my heart. I've learned that the definition of the kind of faith that is important, the kind that is imputed or credited to us as righteousness, is described in Romans chapter 4, the final key text being v.21. I find that the phrase "faith is..." in Heb. 11:1 describes characteristics of faith more than it provides a definition of faith. A few later verses in chapter 11 do discuss the same kind of faith as Rom. 4:21 though.

Here is a post I did sharing a personal study I wrote on *what is faith*. Scriptures are provided. And here are 2 posts I did in a recent thread with the same understanding of faith from a slightly different angle. *post #4* - *post #10*.

The kind of churches I was exposed to early on taught faith is a lot like love. Love is blind, so faith is blind. But this is not true at all. Faith has very definite objects and meaning.

(_Edit: changed "post" numbering to follow the scheme in that thread for clarity_)


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 23, 2015)

Hebrews 11:1 does describe faith, or more accurately one aspect of it: namely, it's effect or demonstration; but it is not such a "dictionary definition" of faith. We want a full description.

In salvation and religious matters generally, we typically speak of faith as "instrumental," that it is employed (by God, by man) in accomplishing certain things. This is borne out by the several illustrations in Heb.11, where over and over we encounter the language, "By faith...." It is the language of instrumentality.

Faith is often thought of by modern secularists (and not a few religious people) as "blind," as "a leap." Faith in this view is fundamentally irrational, opposed to reason, unscientific (according to their understanding of science and reason). However, this is not the way Scripture presents faith.

Everyone in the world operates "on faith" (not saving faith) nearly every minute of every single day. No one (in his right mind) makes a "scientifically" rigorous test of every action prior to its execution. Nothing would ever be accomplished, for example, if a man tested the floorboards: whether they would support his weight before he rolled out of bed every single morning and walked across to the bathroom; or lab-tested his toothpaste for toxins before each morning's brush. No, he operates most often according the the formally _irrational_ expectation (as the 18th cent. skeptic David Hume famously showed) that the future will be like the past. This is nothing but faith.

It is not "blind faith," however. Humans operate fairly well on the basis of expectations--on probabilities and trajectories, as well as the promises of others. Because of faith (according to a very basic concept) we are not paralyzed. We have put a degree of trust in the world around us, in people, in formulas, in temporal motion. Starting as an infant, we have _learned_ to live in this way. Our mistaken expectations lead to failures which, through trial and error, we learned to avoid. "Accidents" are what happen when we make a new mistake or cannot compensate for the unexpected shift in our regular circumstances.

Religious or saving faith, therefore, as the Bible presents it, extends the ordinary concept of faith--part of the warp and woof of this world already--to things of God. At its most simple, Christian faith (Gk. noun pistis) simply believes (Gk. verb pisteuow) the promise of God. He will do what he says. His Word is Promise. He is Truth. Scripture is promise, fulfillment, and more promise. Promises of blessing, promises (threats) of doom.



One component of faith is *knowledge.* Is.43:10 "'You are my witnesses,' declares the LORD, 'and my servant whom I have chosen, *that you may know and believe me* and understand that I am he. Before me no god was formed, nor shall there be any after me.'" Promise typically comes to us in the form of information; although that information does not always come to us in propositional form. It can be personal as well: so for example a mother makes promises conveyed to her infant by presence, by care, by comfort and provision; but not to begin with by verbal propositions at all. Jesus preferred people to believe him and the words he said; but if that was too difficult, he counseled them to "...believe the works: *that ye may know, and believe*, that the Father is in me, and I in him," Jn.10:38.

Verbal communication allows promises to take disembodied form, thus permitting the extension of knowledge and confidence, particularly when the form of communication is fixed and permanent. Revelation takes place when formerly unknown, or otherwise unknowable, truth is attained or imparted. God's revelation to man is centered on Jesus the Son of God, the Incarnate (re-embodied!) Word (Jn.1:1,14), by whom God comes at last to us (Is.7:14; Mt.1:23) and *speaks* to us, Heb.1:1-2.


A second component of faith is *assent*. Assent means acknowledging the truth of something that has been spoken or revealed. Not everything spoken nor impression left (but unspoken) is true. But even if it is true, it may be disbelieved. This is the opposite of what faith does with truth. Israel acknowledged Jehovah as God and Lord alone at Sinai (and often afterward); but in their hearts and by their behavior they showed how far from heartfelt assent they were, by worshipping a golden calf. Every sin of ours is a bit of our innate denial as well.

Act.24:9 "And the Jews also *assented*, saying that these things were so." These people gave witness that to what was previously spoken they heartily agreed. 1Tim.5:19 "Do not admit a charge against an elder except on the evidence of two or three witnesses." Here is a text that commands the church NOT to admit a charge (of sin); it tells us NOT to receive or believe one man's word against another. We are not to give it credence or *assent to it*, unless/until it meets a better standard.

2Tim.2:25 "In meekness instructing those that oppose themselves; if God peradventure will give them repentance to the *acknowledging *of the truth." Some are confronted with the law who refuse to acknowledge it. Whereas others are granted the ability from God not only to encounter the Word, but also to be convicted thereby unto repentance, which is a full assent of the truth of God, knowing our just desert and having hope in Christ alone. Tit.1:1 "Paul, a servant of God, and an apostle of Jesus Christ, according to the *faith *of God's elect, and the *acknowledging of the truth* which is after godliness." Here are THE faith (speaking of fact/content) and (full) knowledge composed, which things alone produce godliness.


But knowledge and assent are not all of faith. We have not yet come to what Heb.11:1 is getting at. Jas.2:19 says, "Thou believest that there is one God; thou doest well: the devils also believe, and tremble." Superficial devotion to God, to his Word, may gain acceptance of truth. But consent characterized by fear is not full faith; nor is "dead faith" (which James is there criticizing). Faith is also *trust*. Faith actually _rests upon_ what it claims to have heard and consented with. Jn.7:17 "If anyone's will is to do God's will, he will know whether the teaching is from God or whether I am speaking on my own authority." This verse ordains that upon the (genuine) commitment of the will unto divine revelation--i.e. God's will--shall issue full assurance. In other words, faith's blessing can only be obtained in the exercise of faith. One may desire to rest one's legs from weariness; a chair has been provided for him, and he has looked it over (it seems sturdy enough to support his weight). But unless he repose himself upon it, he has not trusted it in fact.

Illustrating this ultimate element of trust is the aim of the author of Hebrews. He describes faith, 11:1, as that substance, basis, confidence--the sure resting--and the conviction, the discovery, the evidence--really, that which is found by the resting--though it is not seen, or gained by the senses or even by any bodily experiences whatever, possibly even contrary to such experiences (as the OT saints repeatedly demonstrated).

That final sense of assurance is properly "of" faith, but we like to say it is not "of the essence" of faith, so that without a full enjoyment of assurance faith is not realized. If that were so, then those whose faith was weak could scarcely be comforted, hardly encouraged to persevere in faith no matter how weak. Is.42:3 "A bruised reed shall he not break, and the smoking flax shall he not quench: he shall bring forth judgment unto truth." But assurance is not only possible, it is positively encouraged: 1Jn.5:13 "These things have I written unto you that believe on the name of the Son of God; *that ye may know that ye have eternal life*, and that ye may believe on the name of the Son of God." Faith ought to result ordinarily (and again and again) in blessed assurance of God's favor. Feelings fluctuate, but God never changes, 2Tim.2:11-13.



More could be said about faith. Certainly faith is not what name-and-claim practitioners teach. Faith is not an achievement, nor is it a tool for pulling on the Cosmic Vending Machine of Pleasure. Christian faith is a gift of God (Eph.2:8; Php.1:29). Faith is an insight into spiritual things not attainable by human efforts, Jn.3:3. Note the way John associates faith with spiritual sight; compare that expression with the way Paul contrasts faith and physical sight, 2Cor.5:7. Even our eyesight is something that happens largely apart from any effort of our own. We need light to see (cf. Ps.119:130; 36:9); we need the eyeball and faculty of sight (Ps.19:8; Mt.6:22-23; Act.26:18); we need life or the eye will remain useless (Jn.8:12; 2Tim.1:10). All these are gifts, whether of physical kind or spiritual.

Hopefully, these thoughts will be useful to your spiritual reflection.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 23, 2015)

KeithW said:


> Understanding the Scriptural definition of faith is near and dear to my heart. I've learned that the definition of the kind of faith that is important, the kind that is imputed or credited to us as righteousness, is described in Romans chapter 4, the final key text being v.21. I find that the phrase "faith is..." in Heb. 11:1 describes characteristics of faith more than it provides a definition of faith. A few later verses in chapter 11 do discuss the same kind of faith as Rom. 4:21 though.
> 
> Here is a post I did sharing a personal study I wrote on *what is faith*. Scriptures are provided. And here are 2 posts I did in a recent thread with the same understanding of faith from a slightly different angle. *Post 1* - *Post 2*.
> 
> The kind of churches I was exposed to early on taught faith is a lot like love. Love is blind, so faith is blind. But this is not true at all. Faith has very definite objects and meaning.



Keith, I am not sure what you are advocating here. Are you saying that faith itself IS the thing that is imputed in Romans 4? If this is the case, then I must demur. Faith is not a thing in itself. It lays hold of Christ. It is our connection to God (and I also agree with Bruce's excellent and full post). It is _Christ's righteousness_ that is imputed in Romans 4, not _our faith_. The text says that it is imputed "for righteousness." The "for" in this case is telic (it has a direction arrow). The instrument is put for the thing it lays hold of.


----------



## Nomad (Jan 23, 2015)

Jeff D said:


> I see that it is listed as a feminine noun but it's use at times seems to resist this classification?



Unlike Greek pronouns, nouns do not reflect natural gender. In other words, a feminine noun does not necessarily indicate a feminine concept or trait. Gender is simply a matter of form. I'm not sure if that's what you're asking, so correct me if I misunderstood.


----------



## Jeff D (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks every one ! Pastor Bruce you delved into the depths & nuances of faith that I was wanting to hear views on. Thank You!

James you hit on it. The other issue is when reading & coming across Faith & it's use it seems at times to fulfill both the noun & verb structure of the sentence. Does that make sense ?

It has always been my belief that faith is given by God & not received based on any merit, Eph. 2:8,9. Completely unlike sanctification or spiritual growth that comes with maturity as we become more like Christ. With this basic understanding I desire to reach deeper. You all have given me a very good start ! 





His faithful & loving servant, standing in His truth, only by His grace....Jeff D


----------



## KeithW (Jan 24, 2015)

greenbaggins said:


> Keith, I am not sure what you are advocating here. Are you saying that faith itself IS the thing that is imputed in Romans 4? If this is the case, then I must demur.


If I was using a vague definition of faith then I would find problems with it in reference to imputed righteousness.

I have gone back to my previous post and fixed the post numbering for the one thread I mentioned. That way I can also mention here *post #6* in that thread. In it I point out different kinds of events in Abrahams life which included different kinds of faith and unbelief. Once the distinction is observed of which kind of faith was counted to Abraham as righteousness, expanded on and clarified by Paul in Romans 4, then that same distinction can be observed in Hebrews 11.

What I would be advocating is there are some specific concepts going on with reference to "Abraham believed God, and it was counted unto him for righteousness." (Rom. 4:3 KJV) On this topic I found it instructive to read the Genesis account of Abraham's life then read Paul's commentary.


----------



## Cymro (Jan 24, 2015)

You asked what is faith? Here as some quotations from the past.
Faith is the hand that receives Christ, but knowledge is the eye that guides the hand. There are three acts of faith,assent,
Acceptance, and assurance.-----Flavel.
Faith is the effect and not the cause of regeneration. It's place is that of the instrument of apprehension 
By which the sinner lays hold on Christ.----- Rev John MaCleod.
God defines faith as the receiving of Christ.---- Thomas Brooks.
Faith is the best evidence of itself(1John5:10),as we know the sun shines by its own light.----Phillip Henry.
Faith demands illumination, and the human mind asks for understanding.-----Prof R.A. Finlayson.
Reason looks ever to the means, faith to the ends,and instead of consulting how to effect,resolves what shall be effected.------Bishop Joseph Hall
Faith is the most intelligent Grace and therefore it is called understanding (Col 2:2) Faith is the most understanding grace
and therefore can can show more of the excellence of Christ than sense.
Faith draws away the veil from the face of Christ, and presents iHis beauty to the soul. Faith raises the soul to the highest
pitch of reason. Faith is the dove that brings the olive branch of peace in its mouth.-------Rev Andrew Gray.


----------



## Nomad (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeff D said:


> James you hit on it. The other issue is when reading & coming across Faith & it's use it seems at times to fulfill both the noun & verb structure of the sentence. Does that make sense ?



Do you have an example in mind?


----------

